# 2002 Jetta Front rotors...



## jamoka03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Anyone have a diy for replacing the front rotors on a 2002 Jetta?
what do you gotta do to remove them?


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: 2002 Jetta Front rotors... (jamoka03)*

i dunno about a DIY but i can give you a run down.
jack stand the car.
remove wheel
remove caliper carrier slide pins
move the caliper away from the assembly w/o hanging it from the brake line.
Remove the 2 big bolts that hold the carrier onto the spindle and remove the carrier
remove the set screw on the rotor.
remove the rotor
make sure that the hub to rotor surface is good, hit it w/ a wire brush and apply a bit of anti sieze.
new rotor back on, new set screw w/ anti sieze back in.
Replace the caliper carrier.
if installing new pads use a C-clamp and press the caliper piston back into the bore to make room for the new thicker pads.
install brake pads in the caliper carrier.
Relube/clean the caliper slide pins and install those w/ the caliper.
wheel back on and you are good to go.



_Modified by Banditt007 at 3:29 AM 11-7-2006_


----------



## jamoka03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what tools i need for the job...


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (jamoka03)*

Here you go:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...11541


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

throw in an impact driver -- always helpful for removing the rotor screws


----------

